
Peter Thiel Insider Picked to Oversee Trump’s Defense Department Transition - vonklaus
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/28/peter-thiel-dod/
======
csbrooks
Truly an amazing million dollar investment on Thiel's part. The Trump
presidency is his next unicorn.

Looking forward to America becoming a kleptocracy just like Putin's Russia,
with Thiel and friends leading the charge.

~~~
ryanx435
> Looking forward to America becoming a kleptocracy just like Putin's Russia,
> with Thiel and friends leading the charge.

also like Obama, who appointed a whole bunch of people who donated large
amounts of money to the DNC to ambassador and other high ranking positions?

[http://observer.com/2016/09/wikileaks-guccifer-2-0-obama-
sol...](http://observer.com/2016/09/wikileaks-guccifer-2-0-obama-sold-off-
public-offices-to-donors/)

------
bbctol
So Palantir is going to analyze all Americans' data. Sounds great. Just great.

------
hga
Previous discussion on why normal, "experienced" very much in the wrong way
people were not picked for this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13040395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13040395)

TL;DR: "neo-cons" \+ Reagan's 1980 transition staff are all probably dead or
seriously retired by now.

~~~
dragonwriter
Traditionally experienced conservative, but non-neoconservative, defense
experts are not particularly hard to find, even with the neoconservative
domination of the Bush-era national security apparatus.

OTOH, it might be that finding such people willing to work for Trump's team
may be quite difficult.

